# MJ Splitter



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

After having an issue while ripping some solid maple I decided to give this product a try.

I had to build a jig to securely attach the top board to the table top and have included pictures of this as well.

I like the idea of this because I can make my own zero tolerance throat plates and now have the added safety of a splitter.

I have a 10" contractor table saw made by General International and I do not have the luxury of a riving knife and I find with many of my cuts I have to remove the guard. I figure this is a better way to go for me and thought I would share with people on this forum.


Pictures with a narration attached. I just hope Harry approves :blink:


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Dan are those splitters metal or plastic? I bought this system too but the ones I got were a much flimsier plastic. They were difficult to set up and almost useless as splitters as they would bend rather easily. I hope they have come out with metal ones, just hate to think I bought mine too soon.


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

The metal ones are the "Pro" version, IMHO worth the extra cost. That kit also includes a set of "kerf keepers." This is an even more ingenious idea: These are like the standard kerf splitters, but dislodge more easily from their holes... and so if the wood begins to "pinch" as it is cut, the kerf keeper lodges in the pinch and rides along with the board, keeping the sawed slot open.

Pretty neat idea, eh? 

Bob


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes I think they are well worth the money and very ingenius.


----------

